# Free catfish



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Sang gave me 4 upside down catfish, about 6 inches each, with veil fins. I generally dislike fish but I have to admit that these fish are very amusing - constantly playing with each other, swimming around (especially at night) and never shy.

The original idea was to sell them on aquabid, but if someone local wants them please call me - 214-537-9759. They'd make a very nice "first fish experience" for someone you know.

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Niko,

Since no one has responded to you offer... are you up for a fish fry on Friday?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh I found a guy from dallasfishbox.com that placed them in his 200 gals. tank. Everybody won I think - happy fish and happy guy (and happy me because algae started to show up in my tank with these huge fish in there.)

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh well, I guess I will have to put away my tarter sauce.
I was looking forward towards a catfish fish fry!!!!!


----------

